# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  I Criteri per determinare i compensi spettanti per la trasmissione del MODELLO F24

## vincenzo0

li, 31 ottobre 2006
I Criteri per determinare i compensi spettanti per la trasmissione del MODELLO F24 ON LINE (obbligo di cui allart. 37 del D.L. N. 223/2006)
Resa nota la Circolare n. 11/2006 del 27/10/2006 del CONSIGLIO NAZIONALE DEI DOTTORI COMMERCIALISTI 
Ciascun Dottore commercialista (ma si ritiene, anche ciascun ragioniere commercialista) potrà determinare liberamente con il proprio cliente il compenso spettante per la trasmissione telematica dellF24 (contrattazione libera tra le parti).
Tuttavia, se il compenso viene definito facendo riferimento alla tariffa professionale allora occorre applicare le due seguenti ipotesi:
1) il dottore commercialista si limita a trasmettere lF24 prodotto dal cliente.
Se lF24 è prodotto dal cliente ed al professionista viene richiesta la sola trasmissione telematica, questi ha lobbligo di procedere ad una verifica di tipo meramente formale, in tal caso si applica lonorario a tempo ( 18,08 per ora o sua frazione) più lindennità per la formazione del fascicolo ( 51,65 +  2,58).
2) Se lF24, invece, è predisposto dal professionista nellambito di una prestazione più ampia, quale attività complementare alla stessa, allora per linvio telematico si applicano soltanto le indennità di  51.66 +  2.58. Resta escluso, in tale caso lonorario a tempo.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

e dire che il giorno prima della maxi manifestazione di Roma presso l'O.D.C.al quale appartengo mi feci promotore di un'iniziativa che tendeva a fissare un'orientamento comune sulla subjecta materia. Ricordo che non mancarono orientamenti tesi a stigmatizzare che le tariffe minime non esistono pi&#249;. Questa presa di posizione del CNDC mi piace e fa chiarezza sul tema.

----------


## tomsatisfaction

davvero riuscite a spuntare questi onorari nella contrattazione con il vostro cliente?  Beati voi!!

----------


## swami

mi accodo per nn aprire un altro post  :Wink:  
 da quando spetta l'eurino per la trasmissione? mi hano chiesto di preventivare la prox fattura delle entrate ma nn so se devo considerare i 50 cent o già l'euro   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ivanajol

> davvero riuscite a spuntare questi onorari nella contrattazione con il vostro cliente?  Beati voi!!

  Conosco nella mia cittadina... una collega che applica su ogni f24 trasmesso la "provvigione" dell'1%.... mah :Frown:  
Se facessi anch'io così nell'anno nuovo potrei anche cambiare mestiere.... :Big Grin:  
In verita' applico una tariffa forfettaria di circa 10 o 15 euro a seconda che le deleghe siano a 0 o in pagamento...sinceramente di più non riesco a spuntare...e gia' pare esagerato a tutti i clienti... :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma la fattura da fare alle entrate non è determinata in base ai dati che hanno raccolto loro ?
Non mi risulta che ci dobbiamo mettere a contare le dichiarazioni inviate ...  :Frown:    

> mi accodo per nn aprire un altro post  
>  da quando spetta l'eurino per la trasmissione? mi hano chiesto di preventivare la prox fattura delle entrate ma nn so se devo considerare i 50 cent o già l'euro

----------


## swami

> Ma la fattura da fare alle entrate non &#232; determinata in base ai dati che hanno raccolto loro ?
> Non mi risulta che ci dobbiamo mettere a contare le dichiarazioni inviate ...

  'somma ... te vieni contestato in uffico quando te ne esci chiedendo un qualke dato pazzo subito, adesso, magari per ieri?  :Big Grin:  io si, contesto ke nn c'&#232; tempo ma poi urlando come una pazza e guardando l'orologio tipo bianconiglio di Alice nel paese delle Meraviglie ... faccio anke quello ... in questo caso ... devo calcolare quanto si fatturer&#224; all'ade ... allora, moltiplico per 52 o per 1?  :Big Grin:  
quanto al contare... uso il giornale telematico  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi scopri impreparato perchè non mi sono mai posto il problema: se c'è un avviso su entratel, riguardante la fattura, lo apro, vedo che c'è scritto, e faccio la fattura ... 
Ciò premesso (che sono impreparato), direi di moltiplicare per 1.
Ma ricordo di aver letto da qualche parte (ma non me ne sono interessato sempre per lo stesso motivo), che i compensi per gli invii sono stati equiparati a quelli corrisposti ai mitici CAF ....    

> 'somma ... te vieni contestato in uffico quando te ne esci chiedendo un qualke dato pazzo subito, adesso, magari per ieri?  io si, contesto ke nn c'è tempo ma poi urlando come una pazza e guardando l'orologio tipo bianconiglio di Alice nel paese delle Meraviglie ... faccio anke quello ... in questo caso ... devo calcolare quanto si fatturerà all'ade ... allora, moltiplico per 52 o per 1?  
> quanto al contare... uso il giornale telematico

----------


## swami

> Mi scopri impreparato perchè non mi sono mai posto il problema

  si vede chi ha i soldi  :Big Grin:  ... cmq grazie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

